# Fake rock light casing and enclosure help



## disintegratus (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, so I have a fairly recently acquired all glass terrarium which is 4foot wide, 35cm deep and 5 foot high. It has a divider at the bottom, so the bottom is half land and half water, and I intend to set it up for my two water dragons and small (for now) murray river turtle. It's not going to be a permanent home for any of them, I'm going to keep them in there for probably around a year or so, but I'm after some tips on how to set it up adequately, as I don't really want to drill holes in the glass (I'm constructionally challenged and would probably smash it), but I need a bit of help.
Because one of my water dragons is gimpy (missing bits, he can't climb at all or swim very well) and the turtle will be in the water section, I'm looking at suspending a uv tube quite low in the tank. I was considering making a casing for it, like a foam rock thingy that will basically just cover the top part of the light, and could also serve as a basking spot/ledge for the other water dragon. Would this be alright, or am I going to burn down my house? I don't particularly want to do that, because I kind of like having somewhere for me and my animals to live.
Also, last time I suspended one of these uv tubes, I just used string that I had lying around the house with another rope attached just in case the string failed. It did the job, but I'd really like it to not be so hideous this time, so any suggestions?
If anyone has photos of their setups that's be awesome, coz I'd love to steal your ideas!!
Also if anyone knows where I can buy some Eheim tubing in a couple of different sizes around Springvale that'd be awesome, because I'm running an internal filter until I get some!


----------



## Gruni (Apr 3, 2012)

You can get magnetic rock ledges on Ebay that have magnets strong enough to hold snakes and lizards without sliding down the glass. How do you access stuff in the bottom of the thing though if it's 5ft high?

Here are a couple of links... 
Medium Rock Ledge Granite | eBay

MagNaturals


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 3, 2012)

It has sliding glass doors that take up a bit over 1/3 of the front. So far it's a great tank, my only issue with it is that it's the depth of a standard 4ft fish tank, so it's very narrow. That and being glass, it's hard to attach stuff inside without silicone, but as they're already living in there (it was elsewhere in the house but I was given the ultimatum of move it or lose it, so I had to move the occupants in early) I don't want to be siliconing stuff inside unless I absolutely have to. Thanks for that link too, looks good.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 3, 2012)

I think they also do things like magnetic vines that you can hang across the tank etc. The second link is the better one as it shows you their full range. Mark at Pettech Products is really good about emailing you back with answers to any questions. Sounds like it would be really good when it's all set up esp if you go with this stuff as it allows you to change things around from time to time and the glass tanks can look really good using some of that Fish tank wallpaper you get by the meter from petshops. If you go to my profile there are pics of my tank, although I still have to get a medium ledge for the back wall.


----------

